# lightweight riding shoes



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

bump...anyone?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Riding boots/shoes aren't really lightweight because they're built to withstand certain things.

Many of them have steel toes along with steel shanks. That alone makes them heavier than regular footwear, and you're not going to find a good riding shoe without at least steel shanks.

The lightest thing I've found to ride in are paddock boots. Get decent leather ones though, because the synthetics don't last.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I wear unlined packer boots. Sometimes called roper boots. Basically a cowboy boot sole with a lace up boot on it. I wanted something lace up so I could walk easier in them. And I wanted unlined because they are so much cooler to wear than lined boots.

Personally, I'd stay away from shoes because of the lack of ankle support and protections. But I know a lot of people ride in them.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I have exactly what youre looking for, theyre so light you can feel the wind on your feet.

I have these, the ariat duma, they lace up and fit more like a shoe (i have the colour shown):








And these the ariat springbuck which zip up and fit more "bootlike" feel (though still very cool due to the mesh )i have these in black:









Both are mesh, but the springbucks have more leather and are a bit bigger so theyre not as lightweight, though I find them slightly more comfortable as they are more "padded" and the zipper makes them super easy to put on. The laces of the dumas can be annoying to do up and can dig in, but they are the lightest of the light. I warn you though, if there is a lot of dust where you live you will have very, very dirty socks at the end of the day. They are not suitable for wet or mud either, of course.

Theyre older models, Ive had mine about five years, so you might have to get creative if you want to find a pair. 

Also there are chaps that go with them, I have a black pair and the colour shown:


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

The ariat dumas look perfect  one problem, I can't find them on line anywhere! HALP!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

My wife uses these. Probably need to do a little more googling to find them for sale locally or even where on the net. I think our local tack shop carries them.
VTG Sz 6 1/2 Green HEELS DOWN SPORTIFIC Womens by pascalvintage


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Just check the Ariat line up. The model names change from year to year. But they always have a sport sneeker kind of riding boot in their line up.

I'm like Sailor. I always wear packers. I've gotten off and hiked too many miles. I want a good ankle support.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

What would be the current equivalent to the Duma? I couldnt see one that looked the same-ish.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I looked and looked for a new model of the duma before I posted, (I had suspected mine would be hard to find/updated), the issue is, their similar model of this year the "ridge runner" I believe they are called, do not have the all important riding heel, meaning you may as well use any sort of light shoe. The only other ones they have are much heavier boots, more of a traditional riding boot with a hiking boot look/feel.

I have found a few places that still carry them, and if you look really hard they can be found on ebay/used sites too.

Gah, I thought I found some sites that had them, but no luck. They looked like they were in stock till I clicked "add to cart". I only found one pair on Ebay that were size 6. I'll keep looking, hopefully we can find them somewhere!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Ariat Dumas are great! They light, airy and comfy!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Ooh I think I found a site that has the springbucks! You seem to like the dumas better but if they cant be found maybe they will be your second choice? 

I can tell you, owning both sets, the only reason the springbucks (even though they're a bit heavier) make my feet significantly warmer is because I have them in black (thus they absorb sunlight). But of the two of them, they're the more comfortable, especially for longer distance riding, walking and such. Sometines I unzip them and wear them like that, the top is pretty open when they're unzipped, but the same doesnt happen with the dumas if you loosen the laces as the tounge is not separate from the rest of the shoe. Also, I have much issue with the laces coming untied, even from double knots (Caleb has stepped on the laces of them before and almost made me trip >.>)


----------

